# 5. Schottener Vulkan-Marathon 2008



## KillerN (10. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

wollte mal fragen wer von euch diesmal alles so in Schotten an den Start geht. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Mai 2008)

Huhu,

ich bin dabei, auf der Langstrecke!   Wollte eigentlich woanderst starten, habe aber Schotten wg. kürzerem Anfahrtsweg den Vorzug gegeben.
Außerdem ( finde ich ) ist Schotten kräftemäßig nicht so hart wie manch anderer Mara, und da ich gerade meinen ersten Tria hinter mir hab kommt mir das ganz gelegen.

Weiß jemand ob es irgend welche Streckenänderungen gibt?

Ach ja, was meint ihr : mit Federung fahn oder starr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (12. Mai 2008)

Starr!
Bei mir fällt die Entscheidung Mitte der Woche, ich denke aber schon.


----------



## zeY (12. Mai 2008)

joap werde auch wieder am start sein... änderungen sind bis jetzt nicht bekannt. Vllt wird aber an der Sprungschanze die neue CC Strecke runter gefahren ... ist richtig gut, aber halt auch richtig anspruchsvoll, also für nen marathon eher ungeeignet ...


----------



## racejo (12. Mai 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich bin dabei, auf der Langstrecke!   Wollte eigentlich woanderst starten, habe aber Schotten wg. kürzerem Anfahrtsweg den Vorzug gegeben.
> Außerdem ( finde ich ) ist Schotten kräftemäßig nicht so hart wie manch anderer Mara, und da ich gerade meinen ersten Tria hinter mir hab kommt mir das ganz gelegen.
> ...




Bin auch dabei.

Ich würde Feder sagen, erster Uphill geht ja auch im Singletrail hoch. 

Nach Streckenänderungen kann ich mich mal erkundigen.


----------



## KillerN (12. Mai 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Nach Streckenänderungen kann ich mich mal erkundigen.



Das wäre cool !

Würde ein Hardtail nehmen, wenn ich eins hätte  

Hoffentlich wirds nicht ganz so staubig wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Mai 2008)

Hmm, ich weiß, für längerfristige Prognosen ist es noch zu früh aber : wenn die Wetteraussichten ab Donnerstag zutreffen sollten werde ich meine Bikewahl nochmal überdenken......hoffen wir mal daß dem endgeilen Wetter nicht doch die Puste ausgeht!


----------



## Dr. Faust (13. Mai 2008)

Inwiefern beeinflußt das Wetter Deine Radwahl? Ich werde so oder so starr fahren, vielleicht einen anderen Reifen fahren, falls es regnen sollte.


----------



## Wave (13. Mai 2008)

bin auch am start


----------



## racejo (13. Mai 2008)

So, es gibt keine Änderungen auf der 45 und 90 km Runde.


----------



## diele76 (13. Mai 2008)

...kann mir jemand sagen, ob man sich vor ort noch ummleden kann (45km auf 90km) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (13. Mai 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Inwiefern beeinflußt das Wetter Deine Radwahl? Ich werde so oder so starr fahren, vielleicht einen anderen Reifen fahren, falls es regnen sollte.



Hmm, mein CD hat Scheibenbremsen, wenns richtig nass und matschig ist fühle ich mich damit besser. Mein Starrbike hat Cantis. Da spürste doch deutlich den Unterschied!

Aber hast recht, evtl. zieh ich dann halt den Conti Edge auf falls es Hunde und Katzen vorher regnet.

Aber Schotten war bisher eigentlich immer auf der sicheren Wetterseite, das sollte hoffentlich auch diesmal klappen.


----------



## bernardo (14. Mai 2008)

Na, dann.

Um die Reifen mach ich mir die wenigsten Sorgen- Luft muß drin sein und Stollen dran ;-).

Damit bin ich bis jetzt immer ins Ziel gekommen... Bei meinem Trainingszustand reißt in der Regel die Materialwahl nicht soviel raus....


----------



## KillerN (15. Mai 2008)

Wetteraussichten sehen ja nicht so toll aus ... *argh* 

Aber so ein Regenrennen wäre mal eine neue Erfahrung für mich


----------



## lahnbiker (15. Mai 2008)

Dieses Jahr fahre ich mal nicht Langstrecke in Schotten, sondern starte wieder beim paralell stattfindenden Schinder(hannes), da mir dort letztes Jahr die Strecke besser gefallen hat.
Aber hoffentlich ist die Überschneidung der beiden Rennen nur ein einmaliger Ausrutscher der Schottener. Wäre sonst schade immer eins von beiden fahren zu können.

Wünsch euch viel Spaß am Sonntag.


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wetteraussichten sehen ja nicht so toll aus ... *argh*
> 
> Aber so ein Regenrennen wäre mal eine neue Erfahrung für mich



Laut Kachelmann siehts so derb gar nicht aus :

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/192429.html

Für mich die beste Wetterseite im Netz. Schaunmerma.

Ich werde aber trotzdem nen Bekannten in Schotten anmailen und fragen wie es aussieht und für morgen abend nochmal um ein Wetterupdate live vor Ort bitten.


----------



## sir-florian (16. Mai 2008)

Servus, ich werde auch am Start sein, komme aus Schotten und werde samstag beim Strecke präparieren dabei sein. Dann kann ich ja sa abend nochmal was sagen wies auf der Strecke aussieht, da die Gegend am Hoherodskopf nach nem Regen ziemlich lange Wasser hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeY (16. Mai 2008)

Wenn ihr Strecke präpariert, dann macht mal etwas gegen diese Spurrillen nach dem bilstein in den abfahrten


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Mai 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Servus, ich werde auch am Start sein, komme aus Schotten und werde samstag beim Strecke präparieren dabei sein. Dann kann ich ja sa abend nochmal was sagen wies auf der Strecke aussieht, da die Gegend am Hoherodskopf nach nem Regen ziemlich lange Wasser hält...



Das ist ja klasse! Mein Bekannter hat mir vorhin gemailt daß es gestern leicht geregnet hat, seit gestern abend aber bis vorhin trocken geblieben ist. Der leichte Regen dürfte der Strecke nicht allzu sehr zugesetzt haben. Er will sich, wie du, morgen abend nochmals melden.

Na, besser gehts nicht, gleich zwei Updates aus Schotten morgen abend!!


----------



## sir-florian (16. Mai 2008)

Spurrillen? Die pflügen wir am Tag vorm Rennen extra rein

Und nur die Leude ausm Verein wissen wo sie sie umfahren müssen, hehe


----------



## zeY (16. Mai 2008)

hmm die leute aus em verein.... gut gut dann weiß ich das ja auch ... werde auch morgen mir das ganze noch mal mit em luke anschauen ...


----------



## sir-florian (16. Mai 2008)

luke s. aus E?


----------



## KillerN (16. Mai 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Spurrillen? Die pflügen wir am Tag vorm Rennen extra rein
> 
> Und nur die Leude ausm Verein wissen wo sie sie umfahren müssen, hehe



Sir - Florian macht seinem Avatar (Vorbild ?) Assi Toni ja alle Ehre  Er währe -bam- stolz auf dich 

Bin mal auf den Bergauf Singletrail gespannt der noch recht am Anfang des Rennns ist 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Torpedo64 (17. Mai 2008)

Schinderhannes finde ich echt gut, Schotten dagegen ist mMn langweilig


----------



## zeY (17. Mai 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> luke s. aus E?



richtisch


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Mai 2008)

Hab gerade Mail aus Schotten bekommen : nix Regen, alles brottrocken. Wie siehts auf der Strecke direkt aus?


----------



## sir-florian (17. Mai 2008)

So Jungs und Mädels, ich komm gerade von der Strecke.
heute Mittag hatten wir noch nen richtigen Wolkenbruch, jedoch ist die Strecke schon wieder abgetrocknet. Es sah vorhin auch nicht nach mehr Regen aus, vom Hoherodskopf konnte ich bis zur Skyline nach Frankfurt schauen. Regenreifen könnt ihr zu Hause lassen. 
Die erste Hälfte der Runde wird hart, da gehts eigentlich nur bergauf. Vor allem der Singletrail-Uphill wird glaub ich morgen gut Puls kosten. 
Aber es wird auf jeden ein geiler Renntag. Ich freu mich echt schon auf nen heißen Reifen und gute Duelle am Berg.
Also Leute, bis morgen am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (17. Mai 2008)

ich komm auch mal vorbei.


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Mai 2008)

Na, wie lief es bei euch allen?

Ich musste zwangsläufig auf mein Starrbike zurückgreifen da mein Cannondale schlapp gemacht hat 

Entgegen der Meinung von einigen finde ich die Strecke in Schotten sehr wohl abwechslungsreich und auch ziemlich ruppig, vor allem wenn man mit Starrgabel unterwegs ist *rüttelschüttel*......

Bin sehr zufrieden! Hab meine Vorjahreszeit um amtliche 13 Minuten getoppt, Platzierung weiß ich aber noch nicht da mein Chauffeur recht schnell heim wollte 

Weiß jemand wann die Ergebnisse online sind? Heute noch oder erst morgen abend?


----------



## sir-florian (18. Mai 2008)

Jo bei mir lief es auch gut. Für den ersten Wettkampf nach 4 Jahren... Wann die Ergebnisse online sind kann ich nicht sagen. Welche Distanz/Zeit hattest du denn?


----------



## KillerN (18. Mai 2008)

Ergebnisse sind online

http://www.tgv-schotten.de/wms_neu/pdf/Mara_2008.pdf

Lief soweit gut, Platz 27 Kurzstrecke, 1:51:10Std

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Strecke war zwar nicht Matschig, aber Brottrocken war sie auch nicht


----------



## Wave (18. Mai 2008)

war doch mal eine super gelungene Veranstaltung! Von meinem platten Reifen 3km vor Ende mal abgesehen


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Mai 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Jo bei mir lief es auch gut. Für den ersten Wettkampf nach 4 Jahren... Wann die Ergebnisse online sind kann ich nicht sagen. Welche Distanz/Zeit hattest du denn?



Hab die Ergebnisse schon gesehen. Bin auf der langen gestartet. 53ter Platz AK, na also 

Dafür daß es meine 4te Veranstaltung in Folge war........



> Strecke war zwar nicht Matschig, aber Brottrocken war sie auch nicht



Ja......so wurde es mir halt per Mail mitgeteilt. Aber schon auf der Fahrt nach Schotten konnte man ja sehen daß es anscheinend nachts ziemlich runter geregnet hat.


----------



## zeY (18. Mai 2008)

joap bei mir lief es auch ganz gut, habe meine beine nur die ersten 15 km nicht frei bekommen.... aber am ende 1stunde 54min ging eig... war halt schade,dass ich keine gruppe mehr gefunden habe und somit alleine gegen den wind gekämpft habe


----------



## drivingghost (18. Mai 2008)

sodalla, auch wieder zu hause. 
distanz: 90km
strecke: technisch wird absolut null abverlangt
landschaft: sehr schön
mein puls: im keller
meine beine: wollten nicht so wie ich wollte und brannten von anfang an
streckenverpflegung: top


----------



## jetos15 (18. Mai 2008)

Strecke geil, keine Panne und das Wetter hat ja zum glück auch gehalten. zeit vom letzen Jahr um 14 min getoppt und U19 1ter. Also ich kann mich nich beschweren^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (19. Mai 2008)

Jepp, war sher spaßig.

Ich bin die erste Runde mit ca. 2:09 durchs Ziel und hatte dann am ersten 12km Anstieg der 2. RUnde meine kleinen Probleme in den Tritt zu kommen. Und dann auch noch Gegenwind und Niemand da wo man hätte Windschatten fahren können.
Ich habe dann für diesen Anstieg ca. 10min länger gebraucht als in der 1. Runde.
Dann lief es wieder besser. Am Ende hatte ich 4:33 auf der Uhr. Platzierung war echt sch.....ße! Aber was solls hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Fazit: Es fehlt die Tempohärte !!!!!!!!!!!!

@all
Wieviel km und hm hattet Ihr? Mein Tacho muss Teilweise nicht die Km aufgezeichnet haben. Ich hatte 83km und 2140hm. Mehr hm wie angegeben das ist gut. Sonst ist es ja eher umgekehrt.

Grüße Toni


----------



## Adrenalino (19. Mai 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @all
> Wieviel km und hm hattet Ihr? Mein Tacho muss Teilweise nicht die Km aufgezeichnet haben. Ich hatte 83km und 2140hm. Mehr hm wie angegeben das ist gut. Sonst ist es ja eher umgekehrt.
> 
> Grüße Toni



Bei mir passt es fast perfekt ; hab 89,85km und 2049hm. Also fast wie in der Ausschreibung angegeben.


----------



## jan84 (19. Mai 2008)

1:57 auf die 45km, besser als ich erwartet hatte. Technisch zeimlich langweilig, Landschaftlich hats mir gut gefallen, Verpflegung super, rein vom fahrerischen her hats trotzdem die meißte Zeit Spaß gemacht. 
Ich fand nur die paar wirklich schnellen Passagen unangenehm. 
Ich stürz mich lieber mit 20-30 Sachen irgendwelche wilden Wurzelpassagen oder sonstwas runter als mit 60-70-keineAhnunghabkeinTacho Sachen irgendwelche Forstwege. 

Meine Taktik hinten zu starten und dann halt entsprechend vorzufahren ging total in die Hose (kannte die Strecke nicht). Die erste Hälfte des Berges am Anfang stand/kroch ich mehr als das ich gefahren bin *g*. 

grüße
jan


----------



## sir-florian (19. Mai 2008)

@ Jan: Du bist genau hinter mir ins Ziel gekommen. hab mir gerade dein Bike angeschaut, wir sind doch die komplette 2. Hälfte zu dritt gefahren. Du bist der Fullyfahrer der mich bergab immer abgehängt hat, ne? Ich bin der bei dems die ganze Zeit geklappert hat am Bike


----------



## Tobi91 (19. Mai 2008)

Gibts eigentlich auch irgendwo Bilder?


----------



## Dreizack (19. Mai 2008)

Bald auf www.masch-foto.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (19. Mai 2008)

am 1. Singletrail gab es ja schon bei der Langstrecke (mit wenig Startern) leichte Staus. Kann mir gut vorstellen wie das bei über 350 Startern auf der Halbdistanz war.

Genauso die erste kurze Steilabfahrt oben am ersten "Gipfel" da gab es bei mir auch Stau. Dadurch habe ich auch geschoben. Ging schneller als anzustehn um zu fahren.


----------



## jan84 (19. Mai 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> @ Jan: Du bist genau hinter mir ins Ziel gekommen. hab mir gerade dein Bike angeschaut, wir sind doch die komplette 2. Hälfte zu dritt gefahren. Du bist der Fullyfahrer der mich bergab immer abgehängt hat, ne? Ich bin der bei dems die ganze Zeit geklappert hat am Bike



Jop, ich erkenner das blecherne Geräusch fast schon direkt auf den Bildern deines Bikes wieder . 
Das Bergab abhängen lag bestimmt nur an den 3kg die mein Rad schwerer ist . 



> Genauso die erste kurze Steilabfahrt oben am ersten "Gipfel" da gab es bei mir auch Stau. Dadurch habe ich auch geschoben. Ging schneller als anzustehn um zu fahren.


Hier hat sich auch Augen zu und nan halben Meter neben der eigentlichen Strecke zu fahren als praktisch erwiesen. 

grüße
jan


----------



## eiji (19. Mai 2008)

Das war nen netter Marathon!!!
Mir ist allerdings ein Rätsel, wie der Sieger über ne Stunde schneller war  ...  


Lasst mich eines zum Thema "langweilige Strecke sagen".
Habt ihr sicher schon oft gehört ...
Der Wunsch nach anspruchsvollen Strecken ist nachvollziehbar, aber es ist doch kaum zu erwarten, dass man viele Hobbyfahrer nach Schotten locken kann, wenn die Strecke nicht zu bewältigen ist. Ich kenne keinen Finanzierungsplan eines solchen Events, aber ohne die 500 Hobbyfahrer wäre sowas kaum zu machen.

Mir fallen drei Abschnitte ein, wo ich meine Probleme hatte.
Diese heftige 10m lange sandige Abfahrt mit fetten Steinen drin (Augen zu und durch).
Vor einer Asphaltstraße war sonen derbes Loch (Das Ding hat mich eiskalt erwischt, und mein Sid war am Ende).
Kurz vorm Ziel sone heftige 50cm hohe Stufe (In der erste Runde bin ich da abgestiegen. In der zweiten steht der Fotograf da ...   ...   ...   ...  ... . Mein Leben zog an mir vorbei, aber auf nem Foto trag ich doch kein Rad. Übrigens, da war meine Sid och am Ende ...).


----------



## Toni172 (19. Mai 2008)

an dem Loch vor der Asphaltsrasse ist meine SID auch auf Block gegangen. Und ich hatte sie schon sehr straff abgestimmt. Aber so ist das wenn man 50cm hinter einem hängt, um nur nicht im nächsten Bergabstück seinen Windschatten zu verlieren. ICh dacht meine Epic fliegt auseinander.


----------



## jan84 (20. Mai 2008)

Klar ist es ein Spagat was für einen Veranstalter schwierig ist. Vermutlich ein größeres Problem als die Starter bei der Stange zu halten ist es sowieso entsprechende Strecken genehmigt zu bekommen. 
Ich persöhnlich finde aber auch gerade für die angesprochenen Hobbyfahrer die fahrtechnisch nicht so gut sind solche Abschnitte auf denen man ohne/mit wenig Fahrtechnik sehr schnell werden kann gefährlich. An einer Stelle war es durch die "Schikane" ja auch super gelöst das Problem. 


grüße
jan


----------



## bdrain (20. Mai 2008)

so leute...die bilder sind online...hat denn keiner preiswertere gemacht? da geht ja für ein bild nen halbes startgeld drauf...

an dieser stelle darf ich auch nochmal den veranstalter/die helfer für dieses gelungene event loben. die strecke war supergut ausgeschildert und die streckenposten/verpfleger hilfsbereit und bestens motiviert. das ist nicht überall selbstverständlich...


----------



## doc-trialer (20. Mai 2008)

bei masch-foto sind 69 Bilder auf paar-hundert Starter... ist ja nicht so die Menge. Was ist denn da los?


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Mai 2008)

doc-trialer schrieb:


> bei masch-foto sind 69 Bilder auf paar-hundert Starter... ist ja nicht so die Menge. Was ist denn da los?



Entweder es sind noch nicht alle Bilder online und das wird nachgeholt, oder die standen nur an der Kante. Oben, an der ersten Steilabfahrt nach dem langen Anstieg, habe ich keinen Fotografen stehen sehen wie sonst in den vergangenen Jahren.


----------



## Dreizack (20. Mai 2008)

doc-trialer schrieb:


> bei masch-foto sind 69 Bilder auf paar-hundert Starter... ist ja nicht so die Menge. Was ist denn da los?



Jo, hab ich auch gedacht. Schade. Scheinen auch nur Fahrer aus dem 90er Block zu sein. Hab an Masch-Foto geschrieben. Werde die Antwort - so sie kommt - posten.


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Mai 2008)

Dreizack schrieb:


> Jo, hab ich auch gedacht. Schade. Scheinen auch nur Fahrer aus dem 90er Block zu sein. Hab an Masch-Foto geschrieben. Werde die Antwort - so sie kommt - posten.



Ich denke daß die 28er und 45er noch kommen! Mein Foto ( 90er ) ist definitiv auf der 2ten Runde gemacht worden. Kann mir nicht vorstellen daß er vorher keine Kurzstreckler  aufgenommen hat.......falls doch dann isses schwach.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (21. Mai 2008)

Jetzt wurden bei masch Foto auch noch die Bilder von 2007 in die 2008 Gallery reingemischt, total wirrwarr !!

Ich glaube aber zu den 69 Fotos sind keine neuen dazugekommen ?!

@Dreizack Hast du schon eine Antwort auf deine Mail bekommen ?

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Dreizack (22. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Dreizack Hast du schon eine Antwort auf deine Mail bekommen ?



Nein, leider noch keine Antwort.
Evtl. wird der Bedarf dort 'besser' erkannt wenn mehrere von uns schreiben?


----------



## Dreizack (8. Juni 2008)

Jetzt kam doch noch eine Antwort:


Date: Wed, 04 Jun 2008 23:35:43 +0200
From: "masch-foto.de | photographie" <[email protected]>

Hallo,
vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage für Fotos vom 5. Vulkan-Bike-Marathon 2008.
Ich habe im Archiv nochmal nach Fotos von Ihnen mit der Startnummer xyz gesucht, konnte aber für dieses Jahr leider keine Fotos von Ihnen finden.
Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

-- 
Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Matthias Schweitzer


masch-foto.de | photographie
postfach 1717
36227 bad hersfeld
fon.: 0172 - 66 130 99
mail: [email protected]
web: www.masch-foto.de


----------

